# Beginner Novice title



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe completed his BN title today with his 2nd first place.
He scored a 185 on his first leg. Then a 1st place 197 1/2 followed by a 1st place 195

Chuck and I are proud of our boy


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

YA! congratulations!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice!!! Congratulations! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Very Big Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulatons:

Wonderful! Very nice scores!


Lee


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats to you and Singe


----------

